# Plow for a 2000 Jeep



## tmbrrtlr (Dec 22, 2004)

I did a general search and didn't come up with much to answer my question. I'm considering putting a plow on my Jeep. But being the fact I have spent 4 years building it to it's current state, I dont' know how well a plow will work on it. Right now I'm sitting at a 3.5" suspension lift and 35" tires (1" body lift), lockers front and rear. I'm sitting approx 8-10" above stock ride height. I can go back to my stock wheels and put 32" tires on them but I wouldn't want to go much smaller. I would be using it for normal driveway plowing and such, nothing to abusive. I contacted Western customer service about this, and they said that the attack angle would be to great and the plow would trip easily. Any thoughts on how to lessen the attack angle, and not have to modify a mount much. I'm considering a Blizzard plow being there is a local dealer I can get one from vs. driving a hour or more for a different brand. 

Thanks

TmbrRtlr


----------



## jpunlimited (Aug 12, 2004)

*check out old threads*

see if you can do a search on the threads I have posted because in two of them there is some pictures of my meyer plow and its mount. I think if you went with the smaller tires you could make it work. I have a two inch lift with 30 inch tires. I know this is way off from what you have but when it is all loaded on it is pretty low up front. and the meyer has 3 holes to choose from.
good luck.


----------



## tmbrrtlr (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks... I have done a search and did look at the pictures of your mount. I'm not particularly concernced about the saggin in the front... even with a winch, and hard off-roading for a few years, my springs have not sagged at all. So if the mount for the plow I were to choose could be dropped enough, it should work fine right?

T.R.


----------



## jpunlimited (Aug 12, 2004)

*ok*

yes the drop should be enough with the smaller tires. the design of the meyer would allow a good welder to easily create more drop if needed.


----------

